# latest project



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've been beating my brains out using Front Page to redesign my way outdated web site. How's it look so far?my other other web site


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Will you have a "story" seque into each recipe or to explain each link?

Actually, it looks nice and clean to me. Not all that attention-grabbing, though (sorry). I'd be interested in learning more from you about how you are creating the site, since hubby and I just talked tonight about my making ours (his, really) better.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I'm using Front Page to make it up following some book on web design I got from the library. Believe me, it was a lot of work just to get it to that point. It's going to have several different categories of recipes and I think I'm going to make a template so all the pages have basically the same look. I don't like the headline thing, but I had to have something there. Front Page uses tables to hold text and graphics and they're driving me nuts. Over the weekend somehow aol trashed my web site which has been up for 7 years and all they can say is, we're sorry, we're working on it. I find the computer to be a time drain. I can park my butt in front of it and stay there all day while the grass gets longer and longer outside.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

David

You site is one of my favourites and I will explain the reason in another post I am composing about my adventures with sugar 

It's looks much much better than the previous page.

I think that while you create this, you should hang your chef's hat and be the English teacher. 

Use your humor and you knowledge in litterature to add thinks.I am sure that if you "wandle around your house" , you will find things in those books of yours 

Imagine that another chef brought this to you in order to spice it 

Good luck ,keep on the good work-ignore the growing grass


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

thank you.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

TBH - I'm undergoing the same transformation! I maxed out my zdnet site. When I went shopping for a new host, I figured I would bite the bullet and try to create my page from scratch. I am using FrontPage 2002. Are you actually writing the HTML code? If so, you are my hero! It's something I've always wanted to learn, but with WYSIWYG and Wizards ad Templates I've never been patient enough to learn real HTML. At the moment I've recreated about 1/2 of my site. One thing I still havn'e figured out yet is Links Bars. I know how to insert them, but controlling where they show up is another matter


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

write the code? Listen, I'm the kind of ropadope who calls compusa to ask if they have classes in basic, and they laughed at me! I got a trial disk of Front Page but tables are making me crazy. the buttons I used, hover buttons, freeze my computer when I look at the file in netscape, so I'm going to have to change them. Have you ever noticed that when you launch internet explorer, it's right there, but netscape sort of plugs along opening? Someone told me it's because all the .dll files explorer need are already open, but it's still fishy the way a microsoft browser opens faster for your surfing convenience than another company's product, but then, that's part of what all the fuss was about.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I ordered the Trial Disk too. But while I was waiting for it I got antsy and just went out and bought it

You said you were using tables to enter the text on you site. I'm just typing right on the page and it seems to work OK. I'll have to downloade Netscape tonight and see what it looks like. You don't think Bill Gates is trying to monopolize the software biz, do you?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

In FrontPage using tables makes your data easier to manipulate. If inserting a pic into a column all your text doesnt jump to the right and stay there looking all bent out of shape. 

*TBH*

Ive had my sites for a while and Im always changing this or revamping that. Those things start to evolve. Good luck. Looks good so far. Just remember to KISS it. K? I check out other peoples sites that look good and try to recreate it or use a little of the idea on mine.

Here are two that Ive created in FrontPage: http://thebendixdiner.tripod.com Im using Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop for the pics. The lay out is on a table. http://jolegall.tripod.com is my other site.

Jodi

PS

If you want clipart try www.arttoday.com They have a trial run unlimited for a week for 7 bucks and 95 cents. I bought the yearly membership. Stuff is great for creating inhouse and take out menus. The diner pics are mine though.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

That is too cool for words. What a neat looking joint. In the kitchen of my dreams I'm making hamburg gravy and mile high lemon chiffon pie to serve to real people, not rich anorexics.

Is that home page all one big table with stuff positioned in it? Or lots of little tables for each item?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Its one big table with things positioned on it. Its one column with 4 rows. If you wanted to add a directory on the side then use 2 columns. Its kinda like Excel....it allows you to merge cells, add columns/rows and delete columns/rows. The less graphics you use the faster your page loads. Thats the one thing to remember with site creation.

Play around with the program. I dont like FrontPage's Templates though so what I did was to copy one of the predone pages and they copy and paste it to all my pages. Then I deleted their info and added mine. Works for me. Those templates really do suck.

Jodi

PS

Id love to get my paws on Dreamweaver sometime soon but will have to save for that investment.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

If I can add my 2 cents....

*DO NOT USE MS FRONT PAGE*

Sorry, after working on websites I have seen more people get into trouble with MS front page simple because it generates poor html code. If you really want to set up a website for yourself the I would recommend using Macromedia's Dreamweaver. It is much more robust and it has a lot of easy to use tools to get you up and running.

The other product I would recommend is Adobe Go Live.

Web sites look pretty cool by the way.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh Nicko,

I know Dreamweaver is the best...thats why I wanna get my grubby little paws on the program.  :bounce: I downloaded their trial but have yet to buy the whole thing. Its good for 30 tries/days I cant remember which.

Im using FrontPage cause that is what I have to work with right now. Very simple prog. Not much to it at all. Pretty boring actually. 

What is ChefTalk done on? Dreamweaver? Love the setup here.

Jodi


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Now I'm bummed out. At least I didn't buy Front Page yet. I also just figured out how to split cells and stuff. Looks like you can put something wherever the cursor is. What kind of cash money is Dreamweaver? 600 bucks?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

TBH,

I know absolutly nothing about web design..(although that's what my sis in law does for a living). So I can't comment on the whole "tecky" end of it, But good luck..I hope to see more of your page


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

TBH,

Here's a link to Dreamweaver MX Its like 399!

Dreamweaver MX

They let you download a trial version. Its a little complicated to some who don't understand that much about site design. But they do offer online help...even if you havent bought the whole thing yet.

Jodi

oops heres the link to the trial version also :blush:

Dreamweaver MX Trial version available for download


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

TBH,

The cost is $399.00 (http://www.macromedia.com) There are other solutions that are free that are still much better than MS Front page.

If you want I can help you figure out what would best suit your needs. Dreamweaver is an industrial strength app so if you are just creating a fun site then I would not recommend it. It really depends on what your goal is. After all these years with ChefTalk I have learned that something very small can grow very quick, and planning is key.

Be happy to chat with you about TBH....


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Nicko.

How is Adobe Go Live? Ive got that on my to buy list also. Havent actually talked to anyone who had used it though. Is it user friendly? Any interesting features you can't live without?

Let me know, very curious. Didn't know you were a techie too. 

Jodi


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm trying to walk before I run. I know there are products that are more sophisticated than MS but I don't want to hurt myself. Here's what I have so far...

http://65.18.149.129/index.htm


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Nice site KyleW...keep us posted on the updates....Id like to see how your site evolves. Looks interesting.

Jodi

PS

I liked your first site too.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I finished the first draft of my first Grown-Up web site. I would love to get your honest feed back concerning things like navigation, page load times etc, etc... Just use the link in my signature.

Thanks


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Using Internet explorer at home and at the office:

1) at work, it was a great experience; page load time was very speedy as we use a super high-speed connection;

2) at home, page load time was significantly slower as we use a dial-up modem (56 K). 

Every link works fine.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow Kyle I really the new format. I haven't had time to check out everything but I will be back.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Kyle, you made me very hungry.


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

I will keep an eye on this thread. If any of you have any specific web-dev questions or design issues, I do alot of web development and would love to offer up any support I can.

Along the same lines, I am a huge advocate for Lynda Weinman's books. Her 'Designing Web Graphics' book is great, she is old-school....Her books give you a great handle on the basics. http://www.lynda.com.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have a question for you Solanna 

Is there any way to get better compatibility between Netscape and a FrontPage authored site? It looks like, the captions in my photogalleries completely disapear in Netscape, for example.


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Hi Kyle, show me an example of a page where you are having trouble with captions showing up, and I will look at your source code. I typically use Dreamweaver (Mac)....instead of Frontpage. But HTML is HTML so I should be able to spot the problem.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

http://65.18.149.129/Pane Sicilliano.htm

The conflict appears on all of the photo galleries created in FrontPage. Viewed in IE, there are descriptions under 90% of the pics. In Netscape, Communicator 4.7 anyway, The captions do not display at all. Also, in IE the thumbnails appear in a line with forward and back arrows. In Netscape they all appear, "wrapped" onto sequential lines. Very Curious


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

PS I have seen FP AddIns that purport to set margins that will work in Netscape as well as IE. Ever heard of this kind of thing?

Thanks!


----------

